# Question for you gear heads and cub original owners



## cory3434 (Jan 1, 2011)

I currently have a cub original and I need more power. What is the biggest engine that will fit without any mods. I have a 14hp kohler I can get my hands on for free if it will bolt up. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## 1961cuboriginal (Sep 7, 2014)

Is it horizontal shaft


----------



## cory3434 (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes it's horizontal.


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan i have a 25 hp onan in my original . It will work but your probly pushing the limits of the belt driving the transmission if your doing heavy pulling .


----------

